# Puppy pooping 4-5 hours after eating



## mcdavis

So, from everything I've read, I should expect our puppy (now 14 weeks old) to poop relatively quickly after eating, and until last weekend he would normally poop approx. 1-1.5 hours after eating. However, he is now pooping around 4-5 hours after eating despite us taking him out every 30 minutes and I'm a bit concerned.

In case it helps we have changed his food from Purina to Fromm and completed the transition just over a week ago, and the poops are fairly solid. It has also been very hot the last few days - around 40C / 100F with high humidity yesterday (so we've only played indoors).


----------



## Kayota

I have honestly never understood that. Food doesn't get digested that fast even in a puppy... Why on earth would they need to poop immediately after eating?


----------



## Kyllobernese

Probably part of the difference is that with Purina, they poop more and more often. At 14 weeks, they also start to hold it longer as they are starting to get more control and by that age usually go all night if they are crated.


----------



## mcdavis

Thanks - that sets my mind at rest.


----------



## sassafras

Kayota said:


> I have honestly never understood that. Food doesn't get digested that fast even in a puppy... Why on earth would they need to poop immediately after eating?


It's not the food they just ate they're pooping that soon, it's stuff already in the pipeline. Eating and activity both stimulate motility in the GI tract and move things along.

Having said that, if that's when your puppy poops, then that's when he poops.


----------



## SillyDogs

Ive heard people say their dog needs to poop 20mins after eating. My dogs have always gone like 2, 3, or 4 hours after eating.


----------



## Hambonez

My dog never pooped that soon after eating! Even as a puppy it wasn't for hours after he ate. Now he eats at about 7 and 7, and he poops between 9-11 am, and then between 5:30-11pm (most often between 8:30-9). If we're at the park before dinner, he will ALWAYS poop at the park. I don't know where he even finds more poop!


----------



## tigerkitty

My pup is four months and can easily go 12 hours without needing a poop, with two meal times in between that time. It's all down to the individual pup!


----------



## Puppy0226

I read this too when we got a puppy and I was running around like a maniac everytime she ate to get her outside and she never went. I also read that when they wake up for a nap,they need to go out and that made me run around like crazy too and that never happened for us either. I don't know where this theory came from but it's never been the case for us since she was a puppy. I think 4-5 hours is quite normal and every dog is different.


----------



## hopelessly_lost

Huxley goes between 4-6 hours after eating, I too was always rushing him out 20 minutes after eating, napping etc..and nothing, he just stared at me lol.


----------



## mcdavis

Yeah - I got the 'you want me to do what' look quite a few times!!


----------



## Delphinus85

Kayota said:


> I have honestly never understood that. Food doesn't get digested that fast even in a puppy... Why on earth would they need to poop immediately after eating?


Yeah.....it's not the food they just ate it's the food that's already on it's way out. 

A lot of times eating just seems to "get things moving" (and, hey, it does it for most humans, too!) and they need to poop. 

For some animals, as well as humans too for that matter, this doesn't happen. Every dog is different. So if your pup poops later rather than sooner, that's just when puppy poops.


----------

